# FR: consister en + article ?



## MadameC

Bonjour -

Does the expression consister en follow with any type of article?

Le repas consiste en viande, legumes et riz.

Merci,
Madame C


----------



## quinoa

On dira plutôt : Le repas consiste en une viande accompagnée de légumes et/ou de riz.
Il consiste en un potage et un plat garni.
Il s'agit de "consister en"= être composé de
Le mobilier consistait en trois chaises et une table.
On pourra trouver : Le bétail consiste en vaches et moutons.
Il est vrai qu'on ne trouvera pas facilement l'article défini, plutôt l'indéfini, ou pas de déterminant.
Voir d'autres avis....


----------



## joshisanonymous

Pour ce qui est du verbe _consister en_, si je veux exprimer l'idée de _some_ _things_, faut-il dire _consister en des + n. _ou _consister en + n._? Par exemple, quelle phrase vaut mieux:

Le livre consiste en des pages.
Le livre consiste en pages.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## k@t

Les deux sont possibles. Pour ce cas précis, j'ai du mal à dire si j'ai une préférence. Par ailleurs, je ne perçois pas vraiment de nuances entre les deux énoncés.


> *B.−* [Le suj. désigne une chose divisible, considérée dans ses parties constitutives] Être formé, constitué par (certains éléments). Synon. _comporter, se composer (de), comprendre._
> *Rem.* Dans ce cas _consister_ se construit avec _en_ suivi d'un subst. seul ou avec un art. (sauf l'art. déf.), un adj. poss., dém., etc. _Le bétail consiste en vaches, moutons et chèvres; son bagage consiste en trois malles; le mobilier consistait en une table._ Synon. _réduire (se réduire à...)._
> 
> CONSISTER : Définition de CONSISTER


----------



## olivier68

Les deux sont souvent possibles. Mais c'est vraiment à voir au cas par cas et, aussi, avec les nuances que vous souhaitez mettre.
L'exemple que vous donnez ne permet pas vraiment de distinguer quoique si on utilise "en des pages"... on s'attendrait peut-être à voir lesdites pages un peu mieux définies par un adjectif ou un complément.


----------



## Nicomon

@joshis : Comme c'est le forum français et anglais, je pose la question.  Que dirais-tu en anglais? 

C'est peut-être l'exemple qui est mal choisi, mais avec ou sans l'article, je trouve très curieux de dire : 
_Le livre_ _consiste en (des) pages.  _ J'imagine plutôt : _  est composé / se compose *de* pages  / consiste en *X* pages._

 Extrait de cette page de la BDL (c'est suivi d'exemples) 





> Lorsque le verbe consister signifie « être composé de », il se construit avec la préposition _en _et est suivi d’un nom sans déterminant ou précédé d’un déterminant numéral, ou encore d’un pronom.


----------



## JClaudeK

Nicomon said:


> je trouve très curieux de dire :_ Le livre_ _consiste en (des) pages. _


Moi aussi. Pour moi, _"Le livre consiste en (des) pages." _n'est absolument pas idiomatique. 
Je dirais "le livre comporte X pages."


----------



## k@t

Le problème de la phrase de joshisanonymous, ce n’est pas le_* consister en*_, mais l’article défini qui ne convient pas :

_Le livre comporte des pages / Le livre est constitué de pages. _
Ben oui, forcément.

C’est l’article indéfini qui convient en l’occurrence :
_Un livre comporte des pages / est constitué de pages / consiste en (des) pages.
_
Après, sans doute que *consister en* ne relève pas du langage courant ; et bien que cette forme ne soit pas signalée comme littéraire ou vieillie par les dictionnaires, elle est sans doute nettement moins usitée que ses synonymes.


----------



## Nicomon

JClaudeK said:


> Je dirais "le livre comporte X pages."


 Oui, encore mieux pour cet exemple précis. Ou bien :     _le/ce livre comprend X pages.   _
Mais_ :  Ce document consiste en *X, plusieurs, quelques* pages  _ne me choquerait pas_.  _

À mon avis, c'est l'exemple (_livre + pages_) qui est mal choisi. 
_Un livre consiste en pages_  (avec l'article indéfini) n'est guère plus heureux. 

Exemples corrects, au cas où joshis n'aurait pas cliqué sur le lien vers la BDL : 


> - Notre réserve *consiste en* boîtes de conserves de toutes sortes.
> - Son actif *consiste* surtout *en* actions dans des entreprises canadiennes.
> - La pièce *consiste en* trois actes présentant autant d’épisodes de la vie du protagoniste.
> - Votre projet *consiste en* quoi au juste?


----------



## k@t

Nicomon said:


> À mon avis, c'est l'exemple (_livre + pages_) qui est mal choisi.


Ça répond pourtant pile-poil à la définition de _consister en_ :


> Le suj. désigne une chose divisible, considérée dans ses parties constitutives


Un livre n'est-il pas divisible en pages et celles-ci n'en sont-elles pas ses parties constitutives ?
En l'espèce, c’est peut-être le côté un peu trop truistique de la chose qui gêne ?

Et pour le plaisir, une occurrence avec déterminant défini, ce qui est rendu possible par la complémentation de  *pages* :


> Ce livre-objet consiste en pages coupées en languettes, contenant un vers chacune.
> 
> http://neuviemeart.citebd.org/IMG/pdf/bdhypermediatique_nonlineaire.pdf


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne sais pas comment dire en français : "Let's agree to disagree".

J'avais lu cet exemple.  Il n'y en a d'ailleurs pas des tas. Moins de 5, de mon côté 
C'est de terminer la phrase par _pages_, sans rien après, qui m'écorche les oreilles.  
Je pense comme JClaudeK que ce n'est pas du tout idiomatique.


----------



## k@t

Je ne sais pas trop ce que vous entendez par _phrase idiomatique_.
S’il s’agit de dire que la phrase est peu courante, je vous rejoins ; s’il s’agit de dire qu’elle ne répond pas à la syntaxe canonique française, je ne vous rejoins pas.


----------



## Oddmania

Pour moi non plus, aucune des deux propositions n'est naturelle. J'aurais dit plus volontiers "_Le livre _(ou _un livre, _n'importe quel livre d'ailleurs) _*est constitué *de pages_". En outre, suis-je le seul à trouver que _"Un livre consiste *de *pages_" sonne mieux que _"...consiste en (des) pages_" ? Je ne trouve la forme "consister de" nul part, mais pourtant c'est la préposition _de _qui m'est tout de suite venue à l'esprit lorsque j'ai lu les phrases de Joshisanonymous.


----------



## k@t

N’oublions pas que la question de joshisanonymous porte avant tout sur la construction _consister en + ??? _; l’histoire du livre et des pages n’était qu’un exemple (possiblement pas le meilleur).


----------

